# Santa's airbag (Mildly rude)



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Here's another


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Well that's two good laughs I've had in the one thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Zebedee said:


>


A bit too much Rude dolf for me. na, not really,
viator


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
 tto


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Utterly disgusting,

















please, Alan


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Happy Christmas*

Happy Christmas


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

about time we had something to smile about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thankyou one and all


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Happy Christmas*

Here is another one Dave

Graham


----------

